# Primary Schools in Howick



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

Can someone advise whether Howick Primary or Owairoa Primary is better?
We'll be choosing a school for her over the next week or so

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## kiwigirl70 (Jan 6, 2014)

brand180208 said:


> Hello Can someone advise whether Howick Primary or Owairoa Primary is better? We'll be choosing a school for her over the next week or so Regards Rebecca


Don't know about either of those, but a friend used to work at Pt View Primary in Howick (her kids went there too) and she spoke very highly of it.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Is there any reason why you only mention those two? There are others that if I were looking for a local school, I'd choose over them.
Look at Mellons Bay, Shelly Park, Macleans, Pidgeon Mountain or Bucklands Beach primary schools.


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

All of the others are zoned and our home is within those 2 primary schools


----------

